# ci  / ne



## *girasole*

Ciao a tutti,
in un esercizio sull’uso del „ci“ ho trovato questo esempio:
Cosa faresti con tanti soldi?   >>   Ci comprerei una bella casa.
Mi sto chiedendo se sia possibile sostituire il “ci” con “ne”:
Ne comprerei una bella casa.
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## gabrigabri

No, non puoi. 
Potresti dire ad esempio: Ne comprerei tante (di case).
"Ci" significa "con ciò", mentre "ne" significa "di ciò".
Si potrebbero tradurre in tedesco con "damit" (ci) e "davon" (ne). Spero che non mi censurino per questa piccola aggiunta!!  
Comunque benvenuto/a a bordo!


----------



## *girasole*

Ah, capito… grazie per la tua pronta risposta e per il benvenuto!


----------



## Gika

* Nuova domanda *​
Ciao amici
Io ho studiato che la particella ci, si può impiegare in vari funzioni, però in questa frase: 
"Ci sarai anche tu alla conferenza?"
Ho un dubbio, si la particella *ci* è avverbio di luogo o altra funzione?
Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
Grazie tante
Gika


----------



## Atars

Gika said:


> Ciao amici
> Io ho studiato che la particella ci, si può impiegare in vari_e_ funzioni, però in questa frase:
> "Ci sarai anche tu alla conferenza?"
> Ho un dubbio, s_e_ la particella *ci* è avverbio di luogo o_ppure ha un'_altra funzione?
> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
> Grazie tante
> Gika


 
Ciao Gika, 
non ho una conoscenza grammaticale tale da poter esprimere un'opinione valida ma secondo me è avverbio di luogo. Come dice il De Mauro, 'ci' diviene avverbio di luogo quando si riferisce ad un complemento di luogo già espresso.
Nel nostro caso se leggessimo la frase in questo modo: "Sarai anche tu alla conferenza?", il suo senso non cambierebbe.
Aspetta, comunque, altre opinioni.


----------



## Oosterwyck

Ciao a tutti! 
Ecco due esempi sotto il verbo verdere nel mio dizionario:​ 
1.Non ci vede dalla nascità.(significaì è nato cieco)

2.Non ci ha visto più.(significa è innamonrato ciecamente)

Non capisco bene perchè ci vuole un ci nelle frase,ma.credo che non funziona come pronome complemento oggetto.Secondo il mio libro di Gramatica Italiana,la particella ci può essere usato per sostituire dei complementi o delle proposizioni subordinate che iniziano con a,in,su,sopra,sotto,dentro,fuori,ecc.Ma in questo caso tutti queste sembrano infattibili... 

Dammi una mano,per favore!!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Di norma l'espressione "non ci ha visto più" è utilizzata in un contesto nel quale un interlocutore, non riuscendo a respingere una qualche provocazione, reagisce con decisione (anche passando, talora, a vie di fatto).


____________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE, NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Necsus

Oosterwyck said:


> Ecco due esempi sotto il verbo verdere nel mio dizionario:​1.Non ci vede dalla nascità.(significaì è nato cieco)
> 2.Non ci ha visto più.(significa è innamonrato ciecamente)
> Non capisco bene perchè ci vuole un ci


La particella 'ci' fa parte del verbo, che in questo caso non è 'vedere', ma proprio 'vederci' (DeMauro):
ve|dér|ci
v.procompl. (_io ci védo_)
CO con valore intens., possedere la facoltà visiva, vedere: _v. bene_, _male_; _ormai ci vedo solo con gli occhiali_; _ci vede da un occhio solo._


----------



## Gika

Ciao Atars, grazie per l´aiuta. 
Credo che in questo caso la particella "ci" anche potrebbe essere "a ciò / a questo", però non sono sicura... 
Ci sarai anche tu alla conferenza? => A questo sarai anche tu alla conferenza? 
Mi piacerebbe sapere tua oppinione.
Grazie tante
Gika


----------



## Atars

Gika said:


> Ciao Atars, grazie per l´aiut*o*.
> Credo che in questo caso la particella "ci" anche potrebbe essere "a ciò / a questo", però non sono sicura...
> Ci sarai anche tu alla conferenza? => A questo sarai anche tu alla conferenza?
> Mi piacerebbe sapere tua oppinione.
> Grazie tante
> Gika


Ciao Gika,
da un punto di vista esclusivamente grammaticale, "ci" può essere o un pronome personale (noi - a noi) o un avverbio di luogo (qui - là) o un pronome dimostrativo (la tua ipotesi) o una particella rafforzativa che si unisce alle forme del verbo essere, come leggo da dizionario-italiano.it.
Secondo me, nel nostro caso "ci" avrebbe al massimo una funzione rafforzativa e, quindi, l'alternativa all'avverbio di luogo sarebbe, appunto, la particella rafforzativa.
'Sarai anche tu *là* alla conferenza?' è il senso che io gli attribuisco come avverbio di luogo.
'Sarai anche tu alla conferenza?' oppure 'Sarai anche tu a quella, alla conferenza?' mi fanno pensare invece che eventualmente si tratta di una particella pleonastica. 
Non dimenticare quanto ho scritto sopra sul fatto che i dizionari me lo danno come avverbio di luogo quando "_si riferisce ad un complemento di luogo già espresso_". Sempre se _'alla conferenza'_ possa essere definito complemento di luogo 
Aspettiamo altre opinioni da chi è più esperto.


----------



## Gika

Grazie Atars, anche tu sei esperto!
Gika


----------



## dewill

"Anche tu ci(=lì, in quel luogo)sarai alla conferenza?"
"Ci andrò subito" (ci=lì, in quel luogo, in questo luogo di cui si parla).
Lo stesso per la particella vi. "La poca erba vi appariva ancora...(cit. Bontempelli)".
Secondo me, in questi casi, il loro impiego è quello di indicare una circonstanza avverbiale.
Ciao Gika.


----------



## Gika

Ciao Dewill.
Grazie per l´aiuta! 
Particella ci = lì => advverbio di luogo hummmm... ho capito !!! 
Io non sapevo che la particella vi,  potrebbe indicare luogo, io ho imparato soltanto come pronomi diretti e indiretti.
Grazie tante per l´insegno !! 
Gika


----------



## dewill

Grazie per l'aiuto!
Non sapevo che la particella vi potesse indicare luogo; io l'ho studiata soltanto come pronome col valore di oggetto e di termine.
Grazie tante per l'insegnamento.

Ciao Gika,
la particella vi è attualmente poco usata, ad essa si preferisce "ci" che è più popolare. Tuttavia era comune nella letteratura italiana fino a pochi anni fa. E' bene tu sappia riconoscerla quando di certo la incontrerai.
Alcuni esempi: "Sono stato in campagna e vi ritornerò presto".
"Al cinema v'era(vi era)tanta gente"(pleon.).
addio De Will.


----------



## gabrigabri

dewill said:


> Grazie per l'aiuto!
> Non sapevo che la particella vi potesse indicare luogo; io l'ho studiata soltanto come pronome col valore di oggetto e di termine.
> Grazie tante per l'insegnamento.
> 
> Ciao Gika,
> la particella vi è attualmente poco usata, ad essa si preferisce "ci" che è più popolare. Tuttavia era comune nella letteratura italiana fino a pochi anni fa. E' bene tu sappia riconoscerla quando di certo la incontrerai.
> Alcuni esempi: "Sono stato in campagna e vi ritornerò presto".
> "Al cinema v'era(vi era)tanta gente"(pleon.).
> addio De Will.



Ciao De Will, perché dici pleonastico?


----------



## dewill

Salve gabrigabri,

Le particelle avverbiali ci e vi spesso hanno un impiego pleonastico specialmente col verbo essere. Leggi l'esempio, al quale ti riferisci, in 
questo modo: "Al cinema vi(=lì, in quel luogo)era molta gente".
Direi che è evidente l'impiego superfluo.

Ciao.

Dewill.


----------



## gabrigabri

dewill said:


> Salve gabrigabri,
> 
> Le particelle avverbiali ci e vi spesso hanno un impiego pleonastico specialmente col verbo essere. Leggi l'esempio, al quale ti riferisci, in
> questo modo: "Al cinema vi(=lì, in quel luogo)era molta gente".
> Direi che è evidente l'impiego superfluo.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Dewill.




Ma come diresti altrimenti?


----------



## saltapicchio

gabrigabri said:


> Ma come diresti altrimenti?


 
Il cinema era affollato? 



In ogni caso "al cinema era molta gente" o "era molta gente al cinema" forse sarà pure corretto ma mi suona male. Intendevi questo dewill o ho capito male?


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Ma come diresti altrimenti?


Infatti secondo me, questo non è un uso pleonastico di "vi (o ci)" perché se non mettiamo questi elementi la frase diventa agrammaticale.

Al cinema *c'*era molta gente.
Al cinema *vi* era molta gente.

Al cinema era molta gente.



saltapicchio said:


> In ogni caso "al cinema era molta gente" o "era molta gente al cinema" forse sarà pure corretto ma mi suona male. Intendevi questo dewill o ho capito male?


Corretto, dici?
Io penso proprio di no! 
Sarà per questo che ti suona male?


----------



## dewill

Ciao gabrigabri,
Suona male ma poco importa perchè il significato è fatto salvo.
Il mio era semplice studio grammaticale delle parole secondo le loro "forme", non stilistica o condanna del pleonasmo.
"Era tanta la gente al cinema". Così direi.
Es. "A casa non ci ho trovato nessuno"; "Per questa via non ci passava anima viva"; "In città non ci si può abitare"; "In macchina ci viaggio più volentieri"; "C'era una volta in Italia"; "Qui non c'è posto"; "Al cinema c'era tanta gente". Questi sono tipici esempi di impiego superfluo, cioè pleonastico della particella ci. Se vuoi la mia opinione "stlistica", dirò che codeste espressioni non trovano posto nel linguaggio formale.
De Will.



saltapicchio said:


> Il cinema era affollato?
> 
> 
> 
> In ogni caso "al cinema era molta gente" o "era molta gente al cinema" forse sarà pure corretto ma mi suona male. Intendevi questo dewill o ho capito male?


 
Ho scritto: "Al cinema vi era molta gente", suona male?
Dewill


----------



## MünchnerFax

Disputa su _esserci_ spostata in una nuova discussione.


----------



## django62

Sempre a proposito della particella ci

Scusandomi anticipatamente con i gentili iscritti, colgo l' occasione per salutare tutti e porre una domanda. Da questo breve passaggio di una poesia mi è stato fatto notare che la particella ci è usata impropriamente ma io non ne sono convinto. *C*i sono amici in grado di aiutarmi a capire se la particella ci è stata usata impropriamente nel contesto di questo passaggio poetico? *G*razie

_In quel campo ci ho visto il lavoro,
  amorevole dell’ uomo che da tanta fatica
  spera di ricavarne nutrimento per la propria famiglia.
Ci ho visto stormi di uccelli cercarne rifugio,
  ---_


----------



## Necsus

Benvenut@ in WRF, django!
Bah, nel primo caso potrà essere ridondante (come il -ne di _ricavarne_ più avanti), quindi a volte superfluo, ma improprio non direi. Nel secondo caso mi pare invece un locativo indispensabile.
Quello che piuttosto definirei usato impropriamente, almeno dalla lettura dei versi riportati, è il -ne di _cercarne_...


----------



## dewill

Caro Diango,
Di chi è la poesia?
Esiste una cosa chiamata 'licenza poetica'.
Ad ogni modo: il primo ci è pleonastico(ma non improprio), il secondo va bene. Si tratta di particelle avverbiali, ma è il ne di cercarne che mi lascia dubbioso.


----------



## django62

Più o meno pensavo la stessa cosa che pensano gli amici dewill e necsus che ringrazio per la risposta. La poesia è mia e si intitola: i miei campi di grano


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Ciao a tutti, mi ha sorto un dubbio sull'uso delle due particelle. Potreste dirmi se le due vanno bene in questo frase?

"Le esame sarà molto difficile, ne sono sicuro" (di questo)
"Le esame sarà molto difficile, ci sono sicuro" (Su questo fatto, sono sicuro)

Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao!


> Ciao a tutti, mi ha è sorto un dubbio sull'uso delle due particelle seguenti. Potreste dirmi se le due vanno quale delle due va bene in questa frase?
> 
> "L*'*esame sarà molto difficile, *ne* sono sicuro" (di questo)
> "L*'*esame sarà molto difficile, *ci* sono sicuro" (Su questo fatto, sono sicuro)


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Grazie, Connie! Approfitto a chiederti l'ultima correzione:

-Pensi spesso a Luca? Si, ci penso (a lui)
-Pensi spesso a Luca? Si, *lo *​penso spesso. (il "lo" referisce a lui, è possibile anche così?)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Ivan!


> -Pensi spesso a Luca? S*ì*, *ci* penso  (a lui)
> 
> -Pensi spesso a Luca? S*ì*, *lo *​penso spesso.  (il "lo" referisce a lui, è possibile anche così?)                 In questa frase non è possibile, perché il verbo _pensare_ qui regge un complemento di termine "_pensare *a* una persona_", come si vede nella domanda  (_Pensi a Luca?_), quindi la risposta richiede "ci".
> "Lo" rappresenta un complemento oggetto e va bene nelle frasi in cui il verbo _pensare_ ha il senso di "_pensare una determinata cosa_" (cioè "_avere un determinato pensiero_"). Per esempio se la domanda fosse qualcosa come "_Non pensi mai che sarebbe stato meglio non abbandonare gli studi?_" (dove la frase introdotta dal "che" è una subordinata oggettiva, quindi con funzione di complemento oggetto), la risposta sarebbe "_Sì, lo penso spesso_".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ivan Ariel said:


> Grazie, Connie! Approfitto a chiederti l'ultima correzione:
> 
> -Pensi spesso a Luca? Si, ci penso (a lui)
> -Pensi spesso a Luca? Si, *lo *​penso spesso. (il "lo" referisce a lui, è possibile anche così?)




Argomento già affrontato nello specifico in quest'altra discussione:
Ci/Ne/Lo penso io


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

La difficoltà di _ci _vs. _ne_ è uno dei grandi dilemmi della lingua italiana.  (Credo che io parli sia per le madrilingue che per gli stranieri. Non credo che voi madrilingue foste nati capendo ci e ne. O, se foste nati così, io sarei gelosissimo!)

La prima cosa: si deve separare il _ci_ di "Ci vado, ci vengo" e il _ci_ di "Ci penso, Ci vedo." La seconda categoria non appartiene alla discussione. In modo simile, si deve separare il _ne_ di "Ne vengo ora" e quel di "Rimangono tre arance? _Ne_ prendo uno." Solo avendo fatto questo, secondo me, si può cominciare di capire _ci_ e _ne_.

In questo soggetto, Salvatore Battaglia et al. erano molto chiari.

"Vieni alla festa? Sì, _ci vengo_."
"Vieni direttamente dall'ufficio? Sì, _ne vengo_."

Ma il problema rimane -- e questa è la domanda mia -- in _teoria_ la regola è questa, ma in _pratica, _si utilizza questa regola nella lingua parlata, o solo in quella scritta?


----------



## Nino83

Non so se questo thread si presta ad una discussione generale (così sembrerebbe, però, dal titolo). 

il "ne": 
1) moto da luogo = preposizione "da": "*ne* sono usciti con le ossa rotte" (da lì, da quella situazione) 
2) preposizione "di": 
completiva indiretta: "non *ne* ha bisogno" (di fare qualcosa/di qualcosa)  
partitivo (cose non numerabili): "hai bevuto un po' di latte?" "si, *ne* ho bevut*o* un po'" (di latte). Il participio passato è sempre singolare perché le cose non numerabili non hanno il plurale. 
articolo indeterminativo plurale (dei/delle) o quantificatori: "hai mangiato (delle/alcune) mele?" "si, *ne* ho mangiat*e* due". Il participio passato concorda con il numero o il quantificatore. 
3) rafforzativo: "se *n'*è andato". 

il "ci": 
1) pronome personale: dativo/di termine "*ci* hanno detto che...", riflessivo "*ci *siamo divertiti molto", di compagnia o comunque con preposizione *con*: "non *ci* parlo" (con lui)
2) avverbio di luogo, stato in luogo o moto a/per luogo: "*ci* sono già stati/andati" (in quel luogo) "*ci* passa spesso" (per quel luogo) 
3) pronome dimostrativo: "non *ci* crede" (a ciò, a questa cosa), "puoi contar*ci*" (su ciò, su questa cosa/persona) 
4) per formare la forma impersonale con i verbi pronominali: "*ci* si veste/lava" ecc... (vestirsi, lavarsi) 

Inoltre, ci sono i verbi procomplementari, nei quali il pronome è parte integrante del verbo: fregarsene, darci dentro, ecc... 



L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "Vieni alla festa? Sì, _ci vengo_."
> "Vieni direttamente dall'ufficio? Sì, _ne vengo_."



La seconda frase non mi sembra corretta.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Con tutta franchezza ti posso dire che come madrelingua non ho alcun problema ad usare le particelle ne e ci. Spiegarne l'uso in maniera sintetica ad uno straniero forse potrebbe essere più problematico.

Il mio consiglio è quello  di praticare la lingua attenendosi alle regole grammaticali per poi addentrarsi in quelle più difficoltose.

Non me ne volere, ma se non hai ancora acquisito completamente le basilari nozioni riguardo il genere dei sostantivi (Rimangono tre arance? Ne prendo *una*.), addentrarsi ancor di più nella sintassi del periodo, o nelle funzioni delle particelle a seconda dei casi grammaticali, dei verbi intransitivi , dei verbi transitivi, dei verbi impersonali, ecc.,  la vedo dura.  Procedere per gradi è forse la cosa migliore secondo me.

Comunque i miei complimenti per il tuo buon italiano!

S.V


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Nino83 said:


> La seconda frase non mi sembra corretta.



Chiaramente è un esempio goffo.  Ma credo che grammaticamente sai corretto.  Fammi pensare un esempio meno brutto ... "Sei venuto dall'ufficio? Sì, ne sono venuto direttamente."


----------



## Nino83

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ma credo che grammaticamente sai corretto.



Si, probabilmente è accettabile dal punto di vista grammaticale (rientra nella categoria 1)) però non mi sembra idiomatica la frase specifica. 
Si usa, però, con la perifrasi "ne è venuto fuori", "venirne fuori".


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Sempervirens said:


> Comunque i miei complimenti per il tuo buon italiano!



Be', sia buono sia non buono, m'importa solo che stia _migliorando_. Perciò apprezzo tantissimo questo Forum.


----------



## satyaputra

Gika said:


> "Ci sarai anche tu alla conferenza?"
> Ho un dubbio, si la particella *ci* è avverbio di luogo o altra funzione?
> 
> Gika



Quel `ci' è un clitico impiegato in italiano per strutture esistenziali. 
(ex. C'è, ci sono) In questo caso la copula è al futuro, ma la struttura è la stessa.


----------

